# Canyon fishing is heating up



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I made an overnight trip to Canyon out of Belmar, NJ on Sept 12/13.
We had steady pick until 3:00 am. Sometime fishing was intense.

John got the first tuna just before dark. 









bites got intense at night.
Elio's turn to fight.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

multiple hookups. 



























the first one in frong is skipjack. I kept only skipjack because I love to eat Japanese style Katsuo(skipjack) dataki sashimi.









Elio's Henrinque. The boat is very stable and runs great.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*jigging*

I had 5 yellowfin on jigs. I got three on 200g Super Sardine jigs and two on 8 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jigs within 30 minutes when we had hot jig bites.

on 200 g Super Sardine jig


















on 8 oz JINGPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jig









Here is the screen when I had a hot jig bites.









Two hour later we had lots of tuna under the boat, but they just ignored jigs.
Tuna bites on jigs only certain conditions are met which only tuna knows.









two tuna were caught with traditional up and down jigging and three tuna were caught using Japanese style jerk/crank technique.

*Marking line with knots*
I have been using color coded Japanese line over a decade. It gives advantage to know the exact depth you jig when you jig traditional up/down jig in certain depth.
However, it becomes difficult to memorize what depth you are jigging after cranking/dropping jigs a few time. 
So I experimented to make a mark using half hitch knots with different color at 100 ft. I found it is extremely effective and convenient on this trip.
You can feel the knot with your fingers and you can see the line as it has different color. I use half hitch knots to make the mark and apply super glue.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Good info. Thanks for the post.


----------

